

Curated hypocrisy: How Google camouflages its attacks on Apple - lurch_mojoff
http://counternotions.com/2010/05/17/curation/

======
pook
If I wanted cutesy/sickening nicknames, vitriol, and fluff, I'd read Maureen
Dowd.

tl;dr: go to
[http://blogs.forrester.com/sarah_rotman_epps/10-05-14-curate...](http://blogs.forrester.com/sarah_rotman_epps/10-05-14-curated_computing_designing_post_ipad_era)
and judge for yourself.

------
drivebyacct
The comparisons of what Apple is doing to their iOS platform and to Adobe
against Google's search algorithms isn't a stretch, it's just like reading a
textual representation of a trainwreck.

